# High Temp Cheese



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

High Temp cheese works great on sausage and burgers!

The 1/4" diameter diced cheese is perfect for salami, summer sausage, brats, and burgers. Flavors that I've found are Mild Cheddar, Sharp Cheddar, Habanero, Pepper Jack, Lava Jack, Chipolte, Mozzerella, Blue and Swiss. The cheese will not melt away when cooked at temps under 400°.

Butcher Packer recommends a 5% to 10% cheese to meat ratio. For sausage I like to use 1 tablespoon of high temp cheese per pound of meat, and for burgers up to 2 tablespoons per pound works OK.

Burgers:










Turtle Burger "Eggs":




Summer sausage:











High temp cheese is available from most meat cutting and sausage supply companies. Butcher & Packer and PS Seasoning have the best prices:

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=204
http://www.psseasoning.com/collections/high-temp-cheeses
http://www.lemproducts.com/product/high-temp-cheese-cheddar-1lb/backwoods-sausage-seasoning
http://www.sausagemaker.com/92000highmeltcheesechedder.aspx
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-High-Temperature-Cheese-lbs/715334.uts

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You know Ive been in the meat,cheese,deli business for over 50 years and I have not heard of high temp cheese! I learned something new today and plan on doing a little expermenting with this, thanks Goob:mrgreen:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I did 36 years in the grocery bizz, and I have not heard of hi-temp cheese.
It sounds like a good item to play with.
Is it only on line, or is there any retail stores around here ?
Want to try some.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2full said:


> I did 36 years in the grocery bizz, and I have not heard of hi-temp cheese.
> It sounds like a good item to play with.
> Is it only on line, or is there any retail stores around here ?
> Want to try some.


High-temp cheese has been around for quite some time. I first got wind of it from wild game meat cutters in Illinois probably 20 years ago.

Bought my first high temp cheese from The Sausagemaker. Now everyone has it....online anyway. Never seen it in a retail store although I don't do many retail stores.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> You know Ive been in the meat,cheese,deli business for over 50 years and I have not heard of high temp cheese! I learned something new today and plan on doing a little expermenting with this, thanks Goob:mrgreen:


Good luck.

For years jalapeno/cheese was the most popular type of whitetail deer summer sausage coming out of the locker plants back home. Bratwurst/cheese was (is) a big hit too.

Pepper Jack is my favorite. Swiss is really good, especially in brats. Haven't tried the Blue, Lava Jack or Habanero yet.

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've had pretty good success with feta cheese mixed in my hamburger patties. The cheese holds up to the heat of the grill fairly well. You can even find some flavored feta that adds to the greatness :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> High temp cheese has been around for quite some time. I first got wind of it from wild game meat cutters in Illinois probably 20 years ago.
> 
> Bought my first high temp cheese from The Sausagemaker. Now everyone has it....online anyway. Never seen it in a retail store although I don't do many retail stores.
> 
> .


Looked through my old recipe cards and pictures and found my first record of using high temp cheese was in 2002. So I probably first heard about it 15 years ago, not 20 years ago.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*high temp cheese in Sloppy Joe's*

Added some high temp cheddar cheese in some Sloppy Joe's:


Not bad; different. I put a little taco sauce on each sandwich.

Next time making Sloppy Joe's with cheese I'll reduce the amount of ketchup in the recipe by 50%.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Those Turtle burgers look pretty cool for kids or scouts, can you tell us a little more about them?8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Those Turtle burgers look pretty cool for kids or scouts, can you tell us a little more about them?8)


Kids love these things:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/28802-turtle-burgers.html

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*ground elk n high temp cheese*

Elk n high temp cheddar cheese:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Butcher & Packer's new high temp cheese*

Butcher & Packer has added some new high temp cheese flavors. http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=204

Here's their impressive high temp cheese list:
*Mild Cheddar
Pepper Jack
Mozzarella
Blue
Swiss
Lava Jack
Ghost Pepper
Sriracha
Louisiana Hot*

Butcher & Packer calls for a 5% to 10% cheese to meat ratio.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*http://www.butcher-packer.com/index...d=1104&zenid=66a662f739f644abc595f7d83a66cc12*

Mmmmm Sriracha:!::!:


----------

